# HELP! "Error: Disk read error - Input/Output"



## eonxl (Apr 13, 2006)

i keep getting these "Error: Disk read error - Input/Output" recently.  I've gotten these errors mostly when downloading through azureus.  I've also gotten these errors when viewing video files (saved on my HD) in VLC.

My mac has also been acting funny.  freezing up all the time during very simple operations.  the dock not popping up and not being able to switch applications for minutes at a time.

i'm worried that the HD is about to crash.  any thoughts?  thanks!


----------



## barhar (Apr 13, 2006)

'HELP! "Error: Disk read error - Input/Output" ... '

Mac model: unknown.
Specific MacOS X version: unknown.
Hard Disk Drive size: unknown.
Hard Disk Drive free amount: unknown.
Java version: unknown
Type / title of file(s) that was / were being downloaded: unknown
Type / title of file(s) being viewed with VLC: unknown

'... any thoughts?' - no.


----------



## symphonix (Apr 13, 2006)

Yes, it does sound very much like a failing hard drive, although there are other things that could cause this sort of behaviour, such as faulty RAM or a failing power supply. Your best bet is to get it looked at by an Apple certified technician.


----------

